# A little train Diorama from a Slot car Guy



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so I've been working on a very special diorama for my Uncle. He is without a doubt my favorite uncle, Honest, Hardworking and Family oriented. He just retired from the Railway where he spent 35+ years as an locomotive engineer. 

I've had the plans in place for a couple years at least, but I've put a rush into completing it. I realize it's not Slot car material, but it does use my diorama skills and is a practice run for my permanent track (the one for my proposed slot space). I thought I'd share some pics of the work in progress to completion.

I took a Shadow box purchased at Micheal's with a 50% off coupon and added some carved up blue insulation board. I also scratch built the bridge from balsa wood. The trains is Z scale from a Hallmark Christmas ornament set.



















I then added plaster rock cuts and started the paint










I then added the rest of the details and hand-painted the backdrop.






























What do you think???


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

that is sooooooo cool. awesome work


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Great Job.
I am sure that your uncle will really appreciate your work.
Very impressive.
Richard


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you did a wonderful job! I bet when he sees it he gets a little teary eyed.
That looks great.

Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

That's some sweet work there. Inspired and inspiring!


----------



## HurricaneRay (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that's what I call Art !!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! It was good practice for my foray into model railroading. I'm working on an up and over double loop n-gauge set up for my son. I plan to use all i've learned here on that build as well as the slot car track I'm currently building.

BTW my uncle loves the diorama and it received rave reviews by everyone at the party. I've also been told by some of my slot budddies that I should try making a slot car diorama.


----------



## concretepumper (Mar 7, 2010)

Great Dio. gift! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice job,looks great and a cool idea for display


----------

